# Music that you never knew you know



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

What are the works that are so widley known, that are so common in comercials, movies, cartoons, that have become so part of popular culture, so to speak, that you never think of them as classical music, but once you hear them on Youtube or CD or radio station, you say to yourself: "But of course, I know this piece for ages, it's so familiar, just never knew, it was composed by this guy" I'll give you two examples:

Julius Fučík: Entrance of the Gladiators






Aram Khachaturian: Sabre Dance


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Rossini's Thieving Magpie Overture might be a candidate. I know I heard it in a number of commercials and animated cartoons before I ever knew what is was.

Also in cartoons there is the archetypal loud opera singer belting away at "Figaro - Figaro - Feeeeee- gar -oh!" To this day I don't know where that is from. Logic would say It from Mozart's "The Marriage of Figaro," but I couldn't find it by skimming / streaming through that opera. Maybe The Barber of Seville?


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Weston said:


> Rossini's Thieving Magpie Overture might be a candidate. I know I heard it in a number of commercials and animated cartoons before I ever knew what is was.
> 
> Also in cartoons there is the archetypal loud opera singer belting away at "Figaro - Figaro - Feeeeee- gar -oh!" To this day I don't know where that is from. Logic would say It from Mozart's "The Marriage of Figaro," but I couldn't find it by skimming / streaming through that opera. Maybe The Barber of Seville?


haha that would be "Largo al factotum" from The Barber of Seville by Rossini. It was the very first classical piece I heard on CD.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I knew this theme for much of my life, but I always thought it was some dinky fanfare made for commercial use everywhere. I discovered its identity maybe 3-4 years ago? :lol:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

^I always get a kick out of the pipe organ in that section. I don't notice it anywhere else in the entire piece. Surely they don't accommodate the unwieldy thing just for that one note.


----------



## Toddlertoddy (Sep 17, 2011)

Peer Gynt Suite


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

*Max Bruch*......


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Weston said:


> ^I always get a kick out of the pipe organ in that section. I don't notice it anywhere else in the entire piece. Surely they don't accommodate the unwieldy thing just for that one note.


It is seldom accommodated,it's usually a feature of the recording venue.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Arsakes said:


> *Max Bruch*......


MAX BRUCH what???


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

moody said:


> MAX BRUCH what???


I never knew his (works) existence!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Arsakes said:


> I never knew his (works) existence!


I that case see if you can receive the dreaded Classic FM from the UK where you will be able to listen to Bruch all day.


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

I'll give two additional examples

Mendelssohn's Wedding march from A Midsummer Night's Dream






And another one from Khatchaturian: Adagio from ballet Spartacus


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Weston said:


> ^I always get a kick out of the pipe organ in that section. I don't notice it anywhere else in the entire piece. Surely they don't accommodate the unwieldy thing just for that one note.


It's not used much after "Von den grossen Sehnsucht," but it's actually quite prominent throughout that and "Von den Hinterweltlern."

Anyway, let's not forget:






and


----------

